# Paradise Village Nuevo Pts



## AlbertaTravel (Oct 28, 2014)

Can anyone give me the Coles Notes version of how points work in Paradise Village.  Looking at one now but know the resort but not what you get for points.
Thanks


----------



## DBS1968 (Oct 29, 2014)

*PV Points*

You can buy an annual, odd or even..like most TS.
Basically:
Premium Season 	 -  	October 15 - December 19
January 3 - April 30 (Excluding Easter Week)
Preferred Season 	 -  	June 28 - September 4
Value Season 	 -  	May 1 - June 27
September 5 - October 14 

A 2 bdrm/ocean view is 12,480 prem, 9,600 pref, 7600 value
1bdrm/ocean view is 9,600 prem, 7600 pref, 6240 value season

You can use your points for a whole week, or break it down to smaller vacations by doing a minimum 3 day reservation. Any left over points can be banked for next year. You can even borrow from the next year to have more this year if you pre-pay the maint fee for that year you borrow from.

We love our timeshare at 3840pts/yr so much we bought a second at 7600/yr odd years. The maint fees are half of what other resorts want. from 403-503 and more for higher points above 7600/yr. We pay 403/yr for the 3840 and get a 2bdrm every other year. We take friends so that is what we do. otherwise we could get a studio each year. We pay 503/yr for the 7600/odd so we will get a 2bdrm every other year with that. And only pay the maint fee on the odd year. Try and get a 2 bdrm TS in NV for 503/yr. Not gonna happen. The beach is nice and they have around 300 palapas. Look at the google map satellite view for a good picture.

  Buy a resale on ebay or Tugs and pay pennies on what PV wants retail. I would say get at least 6240/yr or 3840/yr if you want to go every other year and double the smaller points. That way you get a 1bdrm each year or a 2 bdrm if you need the space every other year at the 3840 pt. TS.

By being a member you get 10% off all food and drinks and services and 50% off golf. Your family gets the same discounts (immediate family). At least that is what we received 10/3/2014 when we stayed there. They gave us the "update" presentation, but after 30 mins and free lunch, they let us go...lol 
In hindsight, we should have bought a 7600/yr at the start, but my wife was not sure she would like it. Now we have used it and she knows we should have bought a bigger yearly at the start to save on the fees. Oh well. It is still pennies off the rack rate to book a room normally.
If you have questions, let me know.  Hope I helped


----------



## Loggie (Oct 30, 2014)

How many points are you looking at and when and what size unit are you wishing to stay in.


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Oct 30, 2014)

DBS1968 said:


> You can buy an annual, odd or even..like most TS.
> Basically:
> Premium Season 	 -  	October 15 - December 19
> January 3 - April 30 (Excluding Easter Week)
> ...



So how are you getting a 2 bed every other yr if you have 7680 pts and it is 12480 or 9600 unless you are going in the off season.  And you MF are 800 per stay.  Am I correct in this.


----------



## DBS1968 (Oct 30, 2014)

*We do travel off season...mostly*

You are right on the MF. As I said, we would have preferred to get the 7600 odd over the 3840 annual, but we bought the annual over a year ago. With that timeshare we get 7680pts every 2 years, so we get a 2bdrm for 806.00MF. If you book it without the timeshare, its 287.17(PV website) a night for the superior 2bdrm we got on 10/3/2014. So 803 vs 1723.00(7 day/6nights), we saved 900.00 with the timeshare. If you plan to go the premium/holiday season, then yes you need more points. But there is a up-charge at any resort for their premium/holiday weeks. We prefer it less packed and busy. We are there to relax and play golf, and eat great food in town, not people watch...lol

Keep in mind points can't be combined between TS account, so we can't add from the odd to the annual. We could use the annual and then add another reservation from the odd to extend a stay, but we might have to change rooms.

The one we just bought is 503 every odd year with 7600 points/odd. Again we can get a 2bdrm in the value season/ocean for 503 vs. 1723.00. I view both of those as win/wins.

You can also go in the preferred season as long as you take the marina view. We only slept in the room. so the marina would not have been that big of deal, still close to the pools. They even offered to refund of points if we wanted the marina view, but we stayed on the ocean view side anyway. 

Basically the chart I gave was shortened as you can get any of the ocean rooms/value in the preferred season as long as you take marina. A lot of dates when you look at it that way. I have been to PV resort 6 times and it has always been a good trip. It's not the super-mega like the Bliss and the Luxxe, but it's right on the beach and does not cost 1000+ for a MF each year either. We just see it as a good bang for the buck.

Would I have preferred to have a 7600 annual at 503 a year? sure...  But since we had the 3840 annual already, we just added an odd so we have a shot at going every year if we want. Worst case we could possibly exchange one of the TS for a week somewhere else if need be.

But a friend once told me... never buy a timeshare base on what you hope you can trade it for.. buy it because you love going to that resort. My parents made that mistake a long time ago when they bought a Scottsdale timeshare (we live in Phoenix) based on it's trading power. Never planned to stay there, and when it's power declined a little, they are stuck with it.

We love Paradise Village, even thought about a buying a home there much later down the road. Ask away if you have any other questions.. Just trying to help.


----------



## DBS1968 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Here are the points requirements*

From the members site
Weekly
                             Holiday     Premium     Preferred     Value
4bdrm Marina Villa      36000       30000        24960         20000
3bd penthouse(ocean) 18960      14960        12480         9600
                    (marina)14960      12480        9600           7600
yes.... we can get a penthouse for a week marina with 7600 
2bd (ocean)               14960      12480        9600           7600
      (marina)              12480        9600        7600           6240
1bdrm(ocean)             12480        9600        7600           6240
        (marina)              9600         7600        6240          5200
Studio(ocean)              7600         6240        5200          3840
         (marina)             6240         5200        3840          3200 

Sorry for the crude style, but best I could do. If you want the daily chart...let me know


----------



## Andres F Sepulveda (Mar 24, 2017)

DBS1968 said:


> *PV Points*
> 
> You can buy an annual, odd or even..like most TS.
> Basically:
> ...


Hi I am getting a Membership on Paradise Village 9600pts on odd years, can you give me some more info on how will be the best way of spending this pts.
Are there 3 bedrooms?

thanks


----------



## sunshine3330 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Andrea

You can best figure out how you want to use your 9600 points by using these tables. Once you become a member. you will be able to log onto the membership site.  There is a point calculator to help you figure out what it is you may want to book before actually doing so. I've enjoyed Paradise Village for many years due to the flexibility of using the point system. And, as you can see, there are many ways to use those 9600 points.









Holiday Season  -  Christmas, New Years and Easter weeks
December 20 - 26, December 26 - January 2 and the 7 day period ending on Easter Sunday
Premium Season  -  October 15 - December 19
January 3 - April 30 (Excluding Easter Week)
Preferred Season  -  June 28 - September 4
Value Season  -  May 1 - June 27
September 5 - October 14
Weekday  -  Sunday to Thursday
Weekend  -  Friday and Saturday


----------



## Andres F Sepulveda (Mar 25, 2017)

sunshine3330 said:


> Hi Andrea
> Thank you!!!!
> You can best figure out how you want to use your 9600 points by using these tables. Once you become a member. you will be able to log onto the membership site.  There is a point calculator to help you figure out what it is you may want to book before actually doing so. I've enjoyed Paradise Village for many years due to the flexibility of using the point system. And, as you can see, there are many ways to use those 9600 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andres F Sepulveda (Mar 25, 2017)

Thankyou


----------

